
Ask HN: Seeking an account of a self-professed philosophical zombie - oneoffq
I&#x27;ve been struggling to find a particular article that I remember reading several years ago on HN. Its subject was a man who claimed to have lost his inner life after either witnessing or inadvertently causing another person&#x27;s death.<p>If my memory serves, the subject was a priest or minister living in the 19th century. There were no outward signs of his reported affliction and he was capable of communication (i.e. he was not in a coma or otherwise visibly impaired). I believe the subject even remarked upon the apparent paradox of being able to report the absence of an inner life.<p>I&#x27;d be grateful if any of you can help me find it. All of my search engine queries were fruitless.
======
Inu
Maybe a case of the Cotard delusion?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cotard_delusion](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cotard_delusion)

